
Doctors face moral injury with business model that interferes with patient care - vo2maxer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/too-many-tests-too-little-time-doctors-say-they-face-moral-injury-because-of-a-business-model-that-interferes-with-patient-care/2020/01/31/c00e9d58-3d3a-11ea-8872-5df698785a4e_story.html
======
ThePowerOfFuet
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200202100803/https://www.washi...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200202100803/https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/too-
many-tests-too-little-time-doctors-say-they-face-moral-injury-because-of-a-
business-model-that-interferes-with-patient-
care/2020/01/31/c00e9d58-3d3a-11ea-8872-5df698785a4e_story.html)

